# Christmas list. I need your guys help



## EricReese (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok so I want to get a stackmat timer to record my times anywhere.
Also a LanLan 2x2
A xcube 4 (however its spelled) 4x4 cube. I dont think theye are selling yet..so a dayan ?
Also, what other puzzles do you guys recommend?

I can't seem to find a LanLanx2 or a stackmat anywhere. help?


----------



## flan (Nov 21, 2010)

It depends what you have. Magic is cheap. Square-1 and clock are very popular and there is more to them than magic. If you dont have a 5x5 yet I'd recomend a v-cube. Cant help you with the 4x4s :/

EDIT: the common answer for where to get stackmat is of speedstacks website.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 21, 2010)

Isnt' magic just where you do the same thing over and over again? Looks kind of boring :/ my brother has one


----------



## Chrish (Nov 21, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I can't seem to find a LanLanx2 or a stackmat anywhere. help?


Have you looked? Check Lightake, Cubedepot or Speedcubeshop. They all have it.


edit-

If you want an actual stackmat timer, and not a QJ, google speedstacking. Go to their official website and look at their products.


----------



## cubesforever (Nov 21, 2010)

i'd recomend getting a qj or a maru 4x4(if you can find the maru, i heard that ones the best. also it's apperent;y a spinoff of the vcube4, so you can bearly find it anyware) as for the lanlan 2x2 go to this link:http://cubedepotusa.com (just go under the 2x2 link)and for the stack mat go to ebay or the cup stacking stacking site and get it there. it's a little pricy and if you've seen the qj timer i know it's cheaper but the qj sucks, so for about 10 dollers extra just get a cup stacking timer. hope this helped


----------



## EricReese (Nov 21, 2010)

I am not getting a qj. my brother has one and that thing locks up so much...

Thanks for the help guys, I'll try finding it on lighttake


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2010)

Anything from cubedepot.


----------



## MEn (Nov 22, 2010)

I find the magic to be super fun.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 22, 2010)

They have Lan Lan 2x2s on Amazon.


----------



## splinteh (Nov 22, 2010)

You can't find where to but a LL 2x2? Really??? As for the stackmat, did you go to the speedstacks website?


----------



## da25centz (Nov 22, 2010)

i got my lanlan 2x2 from cubdepot
for the 4x4 i would wait for the xcube to come out, it shouldnt be too long and it looks amazingly good
id recommend a megaminx, pyraminx, or square 1, they're all really fun
and as said above, if you dont have a 5x5 you could try one of those too, of course a vcube


----------



## u2berggeist (Nov 22, 2010)

To buy just the timer, go to the speedstacking website. much cheaper than amazon. the lanlan 2x2 should be on amazon


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 22, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Ok so I want to get a stackmat timer to record my times anywhere.
> Also a LanLan 2x2
> A xcube 4 (however its spelled) 4x4 cube. I dont think theye are selling yet..so a dayan ?
> Also, what other puzzles do you guys recommend?
> ...


Unless you plan on connecting it to your Computer for CCT, you can get a QJ which is a 1st Gen Stackmat Clone. For a very cheap price.
Lan 2x2 is good. If you want, you can reconsider with a Ghosthand/ShenShou/GhostShou/ShenHand/I don't care.
I think the X Cube 4 might come out really soon maybe around Christmas.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

you couldn't have asked me all this?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> you couldn't have asked me all this?


 
No. Brothers are idiots.


----------



## SlapShot (Nov 23, 2010)

I see you are in Maryland. 

If you buy from Cubedepot, the shipping only takes about 3 days.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 23, 2010)

Ryan whenever I text yoyu you never respond and you know thats true -_-


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 23, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Ryan whenever I text yoyu you never respond and you know thats true -_-


 if your implying you asked me via text then and i didn't respond, that would be untrue because i did respond


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> if your implying you asked me via text then and i didn't respond, that would be untrue because i did respond


 
Um hi this is a speedcubing forum, can you guys please sort your problems else where, maybe in real life?
Thanks.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 24, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Um hi this is a speedcubing forum, can you guys please sort your problems else where, maybe in real life?
> Thanks.


 
lol
obviously you dont have a brother so you do not understand what's going on here


----------



## EricReese (Nov 24, 2010)

I couldnt find the stack thing because I was on the wrong link on the site. But I got it now. Does anyone know how much money i should "reserve" for this xcube? I really want it


----------



## EricReese (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok quick question, this is the stackmat that costs a little more then a qj right?

http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/stackmat-complete.php

I think thats it..


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2010)

It's also $8 cheaper if you don't get the mat.


----------



## da25centz (Nov 24, 2010)

the xcube 4 should be about $30


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2010)

to keep updated on xcube
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25161-X-Cube-4-is-Mass-Producing-Very-Soon/page7


----------



## EricReese (Nov 24, 2010)

Ryan I already saw that, but I never got to see how much he might have priced it, so I just reserved 40 to be on the safe side.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Ryan I already saw that, but I never got to see how much he might have priced it, so I just reserved 40 to be on the safe side.


 
he approximated hte price in the thread


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.speedstacks.com/store/retail/competition-timer-with-bag.php 

If you don't want the mat.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 25, 2010)

I heard that you can get timers at Target, but I'm not sure. I've gotten a bunch of cubes from Ebay, and you could probably get anything from there, or any other online shops.


----------

